# Avast won't let me open Hotmail.



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Avast did an automatic update a couple hours ago. Since that time I can't open my Hotmail inbox - it comes up as infected with a worm. It says it's in the Temporary Internet Files...Hotmail but I've deleted the temporary internet files, run a boot scan, deleted the one infected temporary internet file but every time I try to open Hotmail it says it's infected.

Help, I don't know what else to do!


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

You have an infected message in either your inbox, outbox, or spam folder. This will usually happen to me when I use www.inbox.com--w/ avast. Try removing all un-used emails, and empty your SPAM folder. Hope this helps!


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

It's fixed! - I figured out it was the inbox itself, rather than any message, that was causing Avast to alert. I could open new and old emails and they wouldn't cause an alarm, just clicking on the inbox itself. So there was nothing I could do about it. When I turned on the computer this morning, Avast virus database updated. I clicked on the Inbox and no alarms went off. So they must've written a virus alert that shared code with the hotmail inbox and realized they made a boo-boo.

Phew!


----------



## mommyumd (Jun 4, 2005)

I had the same problem last night. I think Avast had its own meltdown! Today all is clear.


----------

